# نموذج للاستفادة من الغازات الناتجة من معالجة مياة الصرف



## s.sakr (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
طرحت هذا الموضوع من قبل ولكني لم اجد اي اهتمام 
ولكن بفضل الله تعالي اقدم لكم اليوم نموذج للاستفادة من الغازات الناتجة من 
معالجة مياة الصرف اتمني من الله ان تطبق في بلادنا العربية
 http://www.mediafire.com/?f7tg880q4ok77zg

ارجو المشاركة 
مع اجمل تحياتي


----------



## محمد 122 (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموضوع الهام واضم صوتي لصوتك بالاستفادة من البيوميثان الناتج عن الهضم الحيوي للمخلفات للاسف عندنا قلة اهتمام بالمصادر النظيفة لانتاج الطاقة
والسلام عليكم


----------



## s.sakr (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يا رب الناس تهتم
عشان ربنا يكرمنا ونتقدم للامام
بارك الله فيك


----------



## magdy2006 (29 مارس 2013)

ممكن ترفع الملف تانى اخى الكريم مهتم بالمجال


----------



## gihano (1 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع رائع


----------



## s.sakr (21 مايو 2013)

â€«ط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹط§ طھظ†طھط¬ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² ظ…ظ† ظ…ط¹ط§ظ„ط¬ط© ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ط±ظٹâ€¬ - YouTube.flv
الملف مره اخري


----------

